# Leesville lake Catfish tournament this weekend



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Twisted Whiskerz is having a Catfish tournament at Leesville lake this weekend from 8pm to 8am. For more info visit www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------

